# My daughter wants guinea pigs - Help!



## Altered Angel (Apr 11, 2009)

Over the years I thought we'd kept almost every common pet imaginable, but we have NEVER had guinea pigs!  I didn't even have any as a child? 

At the moment I keep dogs and rats and I like to know a bit about what they need in advance, their charactistics, if they are more likely to suffer an illness more than any other breed, if their socialable, make good pets, are expensive to buy/keep, what they can eat, etc. etc. etc. 

Anyway my daughter REALLY wants guinea pigs, she's been going on about them for about 4 years now! The thing is I don't know ANYTHING about them :frown2:

Can you point me to any good websites, books, give some advice - Anything? I would appreciate it LOADS - Fanx x


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

I got my first 2 guinea pigs about a year and a half ago and they have quickly become my favourite animal. I researched alot before getting my 2, by going on forums mostly. They need a big cage, preferably inside but if they are going to be kept outside then they need to be inside in the winter whether it be a shed or garage.
They need to be fed a diet of fresh fruit and vegetables, as they cannot produce there own vitamin C so they need to be fed with veg high in this.
They also need a constant supply of hay, this also helps keep there teeth down.
My 2 piggies cost £20 a pair from a breeder, but I would recommend maybe getting some from a rescue if you can.
They cost a fair amount to keep, veg isn't cheap and hay can cost quite a bit. You also need to think about there dry food mix. 
Guinea pigs can suffer from quite a few health issues, luckily mine never have. But things like UTI's, bladder stones etc. are fairly common.
I would recommend getting them as pets, I don't know how old your daughter is but I think they would need a fair bit of looking after by you rather than her. 
I regularly use a forum entirely related to guinea pigs, not sure I'm allowed to mention it on here but if you Google Guinea Pig Forums it should come up.
I hope this has helped and if you have any questions then please ask


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

I love my piggies, so am a little biased, but they are great pets. Intelligent and provide hours of entertainment. I wouldn't be without my little herd now.

This website has lots of useful information about guinea pig care and welfare and I have found it really useful in the past.
Guinea Pig Welfare » Guinea Pig Care


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

I think they are fairly easy to look after and just need food (whether it be muesli type or pellets) good hay, (not dusty) and veggies. If you are keeping them inside you will probably need a Nero 4 size of cage. I have four inside piggies that live separately in Nero 3's which is big enough for one guinea pig. I have eight in large hutches in a shed too (two lavender lodges, a rabbit shack 5ft and a 4ft hutch which has one male piggy in)

I've been quite lucky with mine illness wise and not really had any problems and most of the ones in the shed are coming up to four this year. They do need their claws checked periodically and clipped if they are long but it's fairly easy to do if someone holds the piggy for you.(you just have to be careful not to cut the quick)

You will also need an outdoor pen for them to have a run round on the grass too.


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

Guinea pigs just like any animal make brilliant pets but remember the more you put into them the more you will gain from them 

I am a hobby guinea pig breeder and they are fascinatingly wonderful! I would recommend going to either a rescue (as there are always ones that are in need of homes) or go to a breeder rather than a pet shop. Guinea pigs from pet shops have an unknown background and unfortunately many of the staff cant even tell which are girls and which are boys let alone anthing else!

The internet is a brilliant way to gain all the info you need ie hutch size, feedings guides, general health checks and advice on how to look after them and also what to look for when choosing a cavie of your own


----------



## Altered Angel (Apr 11, 2009)

Thank you all very much for your help and advice. I'll do some internet reading :thumbup1: Much appreciated.


----------

